# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات حصري :  برنامج كسر البروكسي العالمي ultrasurf 13.02 2013 عملاق فتح المواقع المحجوبة

## triika

ultrasurf 13.02 2013 download / download ultrasurf 13.02 2013البرنامج معروف وهو لفتح المواقع المحجوبة كل ما عليك فعله هو تشغيله وبعدها افتح الموقع المحجوب وهو أبسط وأسرع و أضمن برنامج كسر البروكسي على الإطلاقultrasurf 13.02 2013برنامج Ultrasurf 11.6 2012 البرنامج معروف وهو لفتح المواقع المحجوبة كل ما عليك فعله هو تشغيلهوبعدها افتح الموقع المحجوب وهو أبسط وأسرع و أضمن برنامج كسر البروكسي على الإطلاقفهو يتيح حذف جميع سجلات تصفحك فور انتهاءك من العمل عليه وإغلاقهويعمل مع جميع المتصفحات مهما كان رقم إصدارها وبنيتها ,البرنامج أصبح في عمر الست سنوات ولايزال الرقم 1 فيأكثر من 150 بلدا حول العالم ويستخدمه الملايين ممن لايستطيعون ولوج كافة مفاصل الشبكة العنكبوتيةUltraSurf 11.6 is a proxy service, designed to enable users inside countries with heavy Internet censorship to visit any public web sites in the world safely and freely. If you are not located in such a country, you can also use the software to hide your real IP address to protect your privacy. UltraSurf is a standalone application (no installation needed) that automatically configures Internet Explorer to use UltraSurf whenever you run the program and displays a lock icon   on the desktop to indicate that anonymous browsingis activeالبرنامج متوافق مع جميع اصدارات الويندوزالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]اتمنى ان ينال اعجاب الجميع واتمنى منكم جميعا الدعاء لى بالتوفيق دائما

----------

